

World's Most Expensive Cities 2009 - 321abc
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/09/06/0615_most_expensive_cities/index.htm

======
vijayr
Some interesting observations:

Four of the top five, are Japanese cities

The first US city appears only at no:17 - NY

Abuja at no 18 and Kinhasa at no 19 - they are more expensive than Berlin and
Moscow, didn't expect that :)

